# Prestigious makeup schools.



## miss_bailey (Mar 12, 2009)

So next year I will be finishing university and have decided to go to makeup school before I start working full time. I'd also like to combine this with travel and study in a foreign country.
So my question to you is, what are the most prestigious make up schools in the world? Or ones that I should check out in different countries?
So far I'm considering Delamar in the UK and Makeup Forever in Paris.

Any help would be great! Thanks ladies and gents.


----------

